# Chi phí phẫu thuật cười hở lợi giá bao nhiêu là tiết kiệm nhất 2019



## csevenan (12/10/19)

Về vấn đề phẫu thuật cười hở lợi giá bao nhiêu bạn có thể tham khảo bảng giá của Nha Khoa dưới đây để có sự chuẩn bị tốt nhất trước khi phẫu thuật.




Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết bảng giá dịch vụ, vui lòng liên hệ.
Bạn Thanh An thân mến, qua bảng giá trên bạn có thể thấy rằng phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi giá bao nhiêu phụ thuộc vào nguyên nhân gây cười hở lợi, từ nguyên nhân đó mà cách điều trị cho các mức độ nặng nhẹ cũng khác nhau và chi phí cũng khác:
Với bệnh nhân phẫu thuật hở lợi do nướu phát triển phì đại, tiến hành cắt nướu, dời xương ổ (1,2 triệu đồng) hoặc không dời xương ổ (800 nghìn đồng). Mức giá chênh lệch là ở việc có dời xương ổ hay không, nếu thực hiện thì  kỹ thuật sẽ phức tạp hơn nên giá sẽ tăng.
Bệnh nhân cười hở lợi do cơ môi thì tiến hành cắt niêm mạc hoặc cơ nâng môi để điều trị. Mức giá này không quá cao, chỉ từ 20 -25 triệu đồng.
Với trường hợp cười hở lợi do cấu trúc xương hàm thì cần cắt xương hàm trên theo phương pháp Lefort I đẩy hàm lùi vào phía trong đồng thời lún lên trên một chút để khắc phục cười hở lợi.


----------

